# What Is That...?!?



## Rex Smit (14/3/14)

Can anyone tell me what hatdware the 1st guy with the tattoos is using?



Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

I don't know, but geez he has plastered himself with newspaper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (14/3/14)

Looks like a K100 with a Igo-l....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca (14/3/14)

Look like the K100 with IGO-L dripper

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10005265/1420504-k100-mechanical-mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (14/3/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

Good spotting guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (14/3/14)

They look like socal locals.


Cute mod ahha
Lee


----------



## Rex Smit (15/3/14)

Thanks guys. I kinda like it.. stealthy & funky...

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (15/3/14)

I don't know, but geez he has plastered himself with newspaper!

Why this is the usual thing we get from people?


----------



## johan (15/3/14)

andro said:


> I don't know, but geez he has plastered himself with newspaper!
> 
> Why this is the usual thing we get from people?



I've got no 2 hoots about people tatooing themselves, just a personal observation about the amount of tatoos on his arm (looked to me like a arm plastered with newspaper)


----------



## johan (15/3/14)

@andro I just want to personally apologize if I have offended you or any other person on this forum regarding my remarks about the the tattoos on the guy in the posted video. I do admit that my comments was uncalled for.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andro (15/3/14)

Is ok . No problems at all. I was just asking ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (16/3/14)

I'm used to people saying things about my tattoos - I have had Christians unfriend me on facebook etc. Meh


----------



## Andre (16/3/14)

Derick said:


> I'm used to people saying things about my tattoos - I have had Christians unfriend me on facebook etc. Meh


Not very Nazarene of them...


----------



## Derick (16/3/14)

Yeah well Christian does not guarantee nice person - Hitler was a Christian

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/3/14)

Derick said:


> Yeah well Christian does not guarantee nice person - Hitler was a Christian



Amen to that! Alot of Christians (Not saying all) just the majority I have met are the biggest hypocrites of all


----------



## johan (16/3/14)

Well I think that negative type of personality traits will be found in all walks of life; from believer to atheist and everything in between. Maybe there is a valid lesson to be learned in "DO NOT JUDGE A BOOK BY ITS COVER (or belief)"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/3/14)

Ok, forumites, this is very sensitive territory...please, be "over" considerate if you do post, we do not want to offend or alienate fellow vapers. Also, bear in mind we are far off the topic of this thread.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rex Smit (17/3/14)

@Matthee. I think you can close this thread. The answer was provided to the original post. Thanks.

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

As per your request OP (original poster).


----------

